# Canadians



## Dave Martell (Nov 24, 2014)

Canadians may seem weird to us Americans sometimes but they sure are some great folks! :thumbsup:

[video=youtube;mHSaHRd4Q48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHSaHRd4Q48[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 24, 2014)

I saw that a couple of days ago...a bit inspiring.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 24, 2014)

Makes me feel ashamed that I couldn't return the favor. I'm not sure I've ever heard the Canadian national anthem. I guess I need to look that up.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 24, 2014)

99Limited said:


> Makes me feel ashamed that I couldn't return the favor. I'm not sure I've ever heard the Canadian national anthem. I guess I need to look that up.



You need to go to an NHL hockey game when they are playing a Canadian team, they play both nations anthems before the start of the game.

Have a few beers while attending a hockey game, life is good.


----------



## gavination (Nov 24, 2014)

99Limited said:


> Makes me feel ashamed that I couldn't return the favor. I'm not sure I've ever heard the Canadian national anthem. I guess I need to look that up.



Canadian national anthem is actually easier to sing too haha. No crazy highs and lows! ^_^


----------



## Asteger (Nov 24, 2014)

gavination said:


> Canadian national anthem is actually easier to sing too haha.



Unless you do half of it in French!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh Canada, our home and native land...

Did an exchange semester in Toronto, and one of the first things we had to do was singing the Canadian national anthem in one of their huge shopping malls... Smth like a welcome ritual for exchange students...


----------



## gavination (Nov 24, 2014)

Asteger said:


> Unless you do half of it in French!



Just gotta show me up eh??


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 24, 2014)

Bill13 said:


> You need to go to an NHL hockey game when they are playing a Canadian team, they play both nations anthems before the start of the game.
> 
> Have a few beers while attending a hockey game, life is good.



The last time I went to a hockey game I almost ended up watching the game on TV from a jail cell. Hockey players aren't the only ones whose tempers flare up.


----------



## TurdMuffin (Nov 24, 2014)

I couldn't help finish the canadian national anthem so kudos to them


----------



## Asteger (Nov 25, 2014)

However, sometimes Canadians forget and it all goes horribly wrong

[video=youtube;xWP8ZJ6674Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWP8ZJ6674Y[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2014)

Asteger said:


> However, sometimes Canadians forget and it all goes horribly wrong
> 
> [video=youtube;xWP8ZJ6674Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWP8ZJ6674Y[/video]





OH SNAP!


----------

